# 7.4



## DemoDoG (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone knows when Xorg 7.4 will arrive as a package?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 30, 2009)

hopefully after it works AND NOT BEFORE!


----------



## adamk (Jan 30, 2009)

It works now 

Adam


----------



## hydra (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe for you


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 30, 2009)

not with the nvidia driver


----------



## ale (Jan 30, 2009)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> not with the nvidia driver


Did you tried with the one from nvidia web site?
The one from ports was failing on my desktop after the upgrade, but the downloaded one is working fine.


----------



## flz@ (Feb 2, 2009)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> not with the nvidia driver



It works here, and has been working for a good while.


----------

